# Off Market Transfer From Overseas



## beefstock (28 August 2019)

Hi everyone,

First time poster, so I hope I am asking this in the right place.

My partner's father has some stocks in Sweden, which he himself inherited from his parents. He would like to transfer them to my partner in Australia. He looked at selling them and sending the money but I believe that he will be taxed a lot over there for doing so.

His bank suggested something along the lines of a transfer of ownership of the shares to my partner. (I apologise for the lack of clarity, but there is something of a language and distance barrier involved).

My question is: Does anyone know anything about how something like this might take place. I thought perhaps by organising an off-market transfer with someone like commsec. And he could just price the shares at $0. Or is there some other way of transferring ownership of overseas securities?

Thanks for any information that you can provide.


----------



## HelloU (28 August 2019)

way out of my depth for this so the following is just rambling ......
what most think of with the words "off-market transfer" is done INTERNALLY within the broker in aussie. So if you wish to use commsec, the shares must be held in one commsec account and be transferred to another commsec account  (ring them anyhow of course to ask)

My head says ur partner might get an account in Sweden (at same place as the old fella if that is how Sweden works) and do it that way .......... off course you might then have overseas income to think about at tax time etc ........ and overseas assets to account for ........

Good luck ......could you perhaps be kind enough to update the thread in the future to help us understand what you actually did.


----------



## sptrawler (28 August 2019)

I'm out of my depth also, but my rambling would be similar to HelloU.
Firstly I don't know about in Sweden, but in Australia a change of ownership, triggers a capital gain event.
Secondly I doubt Comsec would deal with shares on the Swedish stock exchange, you would have to check with them.
What I would guess would be, he would have to transfer them into your partners name in Sweden, on their share register. Then she would have to find if any of the registers here deal with the Swedish share register, if not she would probably have to sell them over there.
It may end up easier for her father just to sell them, but it will be an interesting project for you to work it all out. IMO


----------

